# Another cute tortoise bracelet (watch)



## Candy (Jan 23, 2010)

I saw this on HSN and thought it was really a cute idea. If you watch the video it shows it better. 

http://jewelry.hsn.com/heidi-daus-w...3642_xp.aspx?webm_id=0&web_id=5763642&ocm=hpr


----------



## Isa (Jan 24, 2010)

I WANNTTT ONEEE!!!!! It is sooooo cute  It is a Hermy on a bracelet


----------



## BethyB1022 (Jan 24, 2010)

That's adorable thanks for sharing!


----------



## bikerchicspain (Jan 24, 2010)

i want one tooooooo


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 24, 2010)

Wow, that is really cute. It would perfectly match several of my teaching outfits, and then when the kids ask about it I would have an excuse to tell them about tortoises and Taco.

Help! I'm tempted but I can't give in!


----------

